# MBTI Type and Parent Type Correlation?



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

EJ + EJ = EP + IJ + EP?

All of my crazy family is confirmed.

Mom: ESFJ
Dad: ENTJ
Older Sister: ENFP
Me: ISTJ
Younger sister: ESTP


----------



## Singing Silence (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm was the only N in my family, growing up, and I'm the only N in my family now. I think I've got enough N to go around. 
My family:

Dad-xSTP
Mom-ISFJ
Me-INFP
Sister-ESFP

Me-INFP
Husband-ESTJ
Daughter-ISTJ
Daughter-ESFP (I think...she's still young)

I think there's probably some connection, but I'm sure it's more complicated than a simple correlation in most cases.


----------



## jdbullet23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hmmm ... I certainly got my E from pretty much all of my mom's side of the family; we're generally extroverted people, us all 

I got a lot of things from my dad as well. Here's how it is:

Dad: ESTJ
Mom: ESFJ
Sister: ISTP
Me: ESTP

Idk if there's really any relationship. I can say this though: me & my dad do ... not ... get ... along. At least not on real personal levels. We have some things in common, & I definitely (& regretably) got some of his manerisms. Me, my dad, & my mom tend to have it out the most, because we all want our word in & we get pretty loud. My sister is able to stay out of it more easily, unless someone brings her into it, because, again, she's the only I in our house. lol


----------



## Crafter79 (Jul 15, 2011)

father: INTJ
mother: ISFP
sister: ISFJ (possibly)
me: ISTP


----------



## mooray (Nov 22, 2011)

How about a correlation between the type you marry and the type of your mom (if you're a male) or type of your dad (if you're female)?


----------



## Scottie (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm an ENTP with a ISFJ mother and a ESFP father.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

Me: ISTJ
Mom: ISFJ
Dad: ISTP
Half-Sister (different fathers): ESFP

My mom and I definitely both share dominant Si, but I'm quite sure we have different auxiliaries. She thinks in terms of what is socially acceptable, while I think in terms of factually correct-incorrect (which is not to say that my mom does not care about factual correctness, she has an accounting degree, it's just that she doesn't like to argue the point if it means needlessly pissing people off. I, on the other hand, tend to be a compulsive corrector, often putting my foot in my mouth in the process.

My dad is definitely an Ti dom with Se as auxiliary, he's a concrete facts person.

My sister is a massage therapist, she oozes Se and Fi.


----------



## Crafter79 (Jul 15, 2011)

My wife is ISTJ.


----------



## siliconbuddha (Apr 29, 2011)

I've been thinking about this recently and started a thread in another forum about it.

Mum:ESFJ
Dad:ISTJ

Me:ENFP

I would agree with the 'filling the void' theory. My Dad wasn't very involved and worked away from home a lot. I suspect certain parts of my personality are a deliberate reaction from him. However, i can see similarities I share with my parents. 

Even without knowing about MBTI as a child I perceived my Mum to have NF qualities which I respected and possibly tried to emulate. I'm not sure about my sisters but we're definitely all different. I have read that the order you are born affects your personality, I'll try to find the test/article. The first born (me) tends to have a pioneering spirit. I'm sure I read that all American presidents and astronauts are first born's!

It would be interesting to find out how twins compare. When it comes to a question of nature or nurture the scientific approach is to examine twins separated at birth.


----------



## Thorndrop (Jan 6, 2010)

My mum is an ESTP, father I would guess is an ISTJ... I don't have as much contact with him, I am an INTJ and my brother is an ISTP.

Only correlation I seem to get is we're all T types. I have an idea behind that one too... My mother believes that people should not express emotions. Whenever I got upset as a kid (usually because she'd criticised me, such as for not being as sociable as she'd like me to be), she'd shout at me even more. After years of living with this, I now actually agree with her in part, and feel that if I show any emotion, it's a weakness, so I've tried not to. She beat any 'feeling' type out of me from a young age to the extent that it's become my personality now. I don't think it's a bad thing.

What is frustrating that both my mum and my brother do, is that they allow themselves to get dangerously close to deadlines and then panic when they have no time to finish any work or have to rush or work through the night to get things finished. It's clearly stressful, yet they both do it constantly.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

I haven't really talked to any of my family about MBTI, but I have vague ideas.

Mum - ExFJ
Dad - ISTJ
Sister - ENFP
Me - ISFP

I have no idea how me and my sister ended up with P, my parents have some of the strongest J I've ever seen. But I think I might have taken after my sister a little, she is 7 years older than me. I still find it difficult to tell the difference between N and S in others, so these might be a bit off. I definitely got my F from my mum, though.


----------



## TitaniaRose (Oct 27, 2011)

I find it difficult to type my parents as both can be quite mentally/emotionally unhealthy.

But I think my mom might be some sort of SJ. It's strange because she loves fantasy/sci fi stuff so likes imaginative works, but she's not in the slightest bit abstract and finds any sort of conversation that doesn't have a clear purpose irritating and pointless, so I think she must be an S. J, even though she can be disorganized, she's very firm and decisive and extremely gifted at being in charge of others. 

A definite introvert though. She always talks about loving to be on her own, and is quite a loner type.

So an ISTJ or ISFJ I suppose? TJ would work as she can be very duty oriented even if she dislikes what she's doing, she does it. She's not generally emotional and she's rarely soft. I can't be sure if this is a result of learned behaviour or natural instincts though. 


Father. No idea. Seems extroverted, but by default a loner. Could be ESFP or ENFP, but an unhealthy one. I don't know how to judge him at all. 

Sister. I find this difficult. Could be ENFP or ESFP - but these types tend to be characterized as being kind of hyper active/zany and my sister can be refined - but she has a definite zany side for certain, perhaps possible INFJ or ENFJ. But I'd sooner see her as P rather than a J. I'm an an INFP or ISFP, and I'm more introverted than she is.


----------



## drowninthefear (Apr 26, 2011)

Mother: ExFJ
Sister: ENFx
Brother: ENFP
Me: INxP

Maybe?


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well, my mom is most likely a ISFJ and my dad is either a ESTP or ESFP. As for my brother...not too sure about his type, but I think I recall him saying he scored as a ISTJ on a MBTI test he took. I'm not sure if their types influenced mine or not.. *shrugs*


----------



## jarjarguy (Feb 29, 2012)

mum: ENFJ
dad: ?
sister: INFJ
grandmother: INFJ
me: INTP

there definitely does seem to be some sort of correlation between parents and types. especially with N/S. not sure how much the others are effected by your parents. hm


----------



## zenomax (Feb 15, 2012)

Mum: INFP
Dad: ENFJ
Brother: INTP

Lots of NF & P stuff going on as I grew up - which frustrated me in retrospect (no offence)....


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Mum: ENFJ
Dad: ENFP
Twin: ISFP
Sister: ESFJ
Me: INFJ

There's no correlation, I don't think... Except we're all Feelers XD


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

Mother: INFJ
Myself: INTJ

We're both Ni-doms and have Se-inferior.
I suppose that could be some correlation.


----------



## Wormwood (Feb 24, 2012)

Mother - ESFJ
Father - INFP
Sister - INFP
mGrandfather - ISFJ
Me - INTP

3/5 N, 4/5 I, 4/5 F, 3/5 P.

Hm.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Mom: ESFJ
Dad: ISTJ
Older Brother: INTP
Younger Sister: ESTJ
Me: ENFP

Could be some correlation. I find it funny that my brother and I got the NP and our sister got the SJ.


----------



## phantom_ecstasy (Jul 24, 2012)

Mom: XSFJ (I think she's definitely an extrovert, but for some reason she denies it.)
Dad: ESTJ
Me: INFP
Brother: IXTJ
Sister: XSFJ

I don't see any correlation whatsoever, except with my sister. My relatives on both sides of the family are almost exclusively SJs (so irksome sometimes!)


----------



## Eddy Kat (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm ISFP, and I'm almost certain my pops is ISFJ, perhaps ESFJ.. I still have trouble knowing which function is dominant on him, he seems like a strong Fe user, but he's somewhat introvert.. So.. Not sure.

My mom is a tricky one.. I'm not sure about her. She's an extrovert.. But I think she's between ESFP or ENFP.

My brother is pretty INTPish.


----------



## Jasper Yuuki (Feb 12, 2013)

Neither of my parents have taken a MBTI test before, so my estimate is that my dad's an INTP and my mom's an ESFJ or ESTJ. Seems like my dad and I are the only intuitive types in my family.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

Kr3m1in said:


> Mom-ESTP
> Dad- ISFP
> Me-ENTJ
> 
> so...*no*.


I agree  My mother is an ESTJ and my father is an ESTP. I am an INFP 

However; the Enneagram types of my family members provide a rather interesting DYNAMIC ;-)

ESTJ mother= 258 Power Seeking Two
ESTP father= 358 Power Seeking Three

This INFP= 458 Power Seeking 4 ;-P

We are all in the IMAGE triad and have a Gut fix of 5

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Ozman2988 (Nov 16, 2012)

My father is EXTJ and my mom is ENFP. I am the only ENFP sibling to my ESFJ sister and im guessing my brother is ISTJ.


----------



## Gel E. (Jan 29, 2013)

My mom is ISFP, My dad is ISTJ. My sister is also ISTJ (I typed them all myself)

I wonder how I got my N? I have no clue! I'm aware that ever since I was an infant, I've been thinking of what I would be when I get older.

The introversion is inherited, that's for sure since most of my family, both sides are introverted. I'm also sure that I got the xxFP from my mom.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Mother: ESFP - Se Fi Te Ni
Father: ISTJ - Si Te Fi Ne
Sister: ESFP - Se Fi Te Ni
Me: INTJ - Ni Te Fi Se


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Gel E. said:


> My mom is ISFP, My dad is ISTJ. My sister is also ISTJ (I typed them all myself)
> 
> I wonder how I got my N? I have no clue! I'm aware that ever since I was an infant, I've been thinking of what I would be when I get older.
> 
> The introversion is inherited, that's for sure since most of my family, both sides are introverted. I'm also sure that I got the xxFP from my mom.


Well
ISTJ - Si Te Fi Ne
ISFP - Fi Se Ni Te
INFP - Fi Ne Si Te


----------



## mommajen08 (Feb 15, 2013)

Based on my guesses, my mom is an ISTJ and my dad is an INTP. My brother is also an INTP and I am an ENFP. Growing up, I always felt like the odd one in my family. I was the kid my parents struggled with 

My husband is an ESTJ and just guessing, I think ODD will be an ESFP and YDD will be an ENFP. 

I don't think there is a correlation. Our kids just end up being who they end up being no matter what types their parents are.


----------



## Beauty for Ashes (Feb 6, 2013)

Dad - ENTP
Mom - INFJ
Me - INFP
Sister - ISFJ


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm not 100% on this, but I'll give it a go anyways.

My Sister - ESTP with an ESFJ persona. If you met her, she'd be an ESFJ like type, but I highly doubt that she is a thinking inferior type and a lot more of an inferior Ni type. Such as being paranoid of those who don't really "open up" to them, and suspecting the motivations of other people. She is certainly objective around her feeling though, but I honestly think if you take a closer look at her, she isn't a Fe dom. On Dichotomy tests she tests as an ESFP with heavy extroversion and sort of balanced everywhere else.
My Mother - I'm not really sure honestly she could be any sort of Extrovert from what I know...She says that she utterly loves to talk to others, and seems to be sort of objective on her feeling, but I'm not 100% on this. I think she's either an ESTP ENFJ or ESFJ, but some sort of Fi type works too. She scores as an ESFP too with very heavy extroversion.
My Father - He is certainly Te as all hell...Honestly any sort of xxTJ works for him. He certainly has these violent tendencies, and he's just a fairly physically intimidating force. He says that he is introverted, but meh. Who knows? Te vs. Ti conflicts are a pain in the ass though, where he just kind of demands where I got my information from, and I just kind of say to myself "who the fuck cares? I don't need to show you a graph to argue with you." Scores as an INTJ but with fairly even scores across the board.
Brother - Who the hell knows? I think he's some sort of ExTP to be honest. He's fairly objectivish around feeling, but he's not very forceful around it. He scores as ISFP on dichtomy tests, but all of his scores are even.
Me - I honestly don't know. Likely either an INTP or ISFJ. Meh. If I try to be as honest as I could. I would test as an IxTJ, but I know that I am certainly Ti-Fe though, and on function tests.


----------



## heyariwhatsup (Feb 16, 2013)

Mom - INFP
Dad - ISTP (so I gather.. he's a machinist)
Step-dad - INTJ
Brother - ESFP
Me - ISTP
I know for a FACT that I got my P from my parents. I don't know why I would have the same MBTI as my dad if he was not really involved on my life. This would explain why my mom and I have a love/hate relationship. Yeaaa I don't like my step-dad I try to avoid him at all cost. He just complains so damn much that it makes me want to murder him or myself.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

Father - ESTJ
Mother - INTJ
Me - ENTJ
Brother - ENTP


----------



## Mindgamess (Mar 23, 2011)

My personal theory is that you are genetically disposed to perceive in a certain way, and could go either way but may be more likely if both parents are Ns or S, etc. A lot of families I've seen, keep with the S / N trend but not always the same function. I also notice that more often than not, kids seem to share the judging functions with parents (Fi / Te or Ti / Fe) because it is more easily observed than perception method.

For instance:
Mom- ISTJ
Dad- ISFP
Brother- ISFP
Me- ISTJ

We are all sensors, however my mom and I are SJ while my brother and dad are SPs. We all use Fi / Te though. 

Aunt- ESFJ
Uncle- ISTP
Cousin- ISTP
Cousin- ISFJ

Again, all sensors, all use Ti / Fe

Friends family:
Dad- INTJ
Mom- INFJ
Kid 1- INTP
Kid 2- INFP
Kid 3- ISFP

Mostly Ns, I'm assuming the Dad had a more prominent role in influence as most of the kids use Fi / Te. 


More data:
Grandmother: ENFP
Grandfather- ISFP
Dad- ISFP
Uncle- ESFP
Aunt- ENFJ

My aunt is the only oddball since everyone else in the family uses Fi / Te except for her. Also an S parent and an N parent. Kids mixture of S and N. 


Friends Mom- ISFJ
Friends Dad- INTJ
Friend (female)- INFJ

Her dad was not around hardly at all, so her mom had a lot of influence. She developed Fe / Ti just like her mom.


Ex-bf's mom- INTJ
His Step Dad (present in his life since he was about 6-7)- ISTJ
Dad- ?
Ex-bf- ENFP

N type like his mom, shares same Fi and Te functions with the two "parent figures." I'm assuming his dad is some kind of P type, his step dad has before told him that "He's just like his Dad" but in a derogatory fashion as his Dad apparently did some bad things. His step dad is a jerk too though.


----------



## Quantum Knight (Feb 18, 2012)

I never tested any of my family members, but these are my guesses

Dad - ExTP
Mom - ISFJ
Sister - ExTJ
Me - xNTP

Quite a variety. I doubt that it's really influenced much by genetics, more by one's environment and their way of adapting it or changing it. I personally believe one's personality type can change over time as well. I used to be far more Introverted and Judging, wanting everything to be in a specific order. As I grew up, I learned to be more social and less obsessed with order and trivial rules. (Asperger's here)


----------



## Watch Key Phone (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't think there's a huge amount of correlation. Maybe slightly. As for me:

Parents, INFJ and ISFP.
Sibling, ENFP (I think).
Me - INTP.


----------



## thealchemist (May 19, 2012)

Me: ENFP
Mom: ESFP
Dad: ENTP


I grew up around extraverts, so I think from the beginning, I was destined to get my energy from the external world. As a kid, I appeared to be like my mom. I think ENFP and ESFP are a lot alike so I gravitated towards her. I knew I was different from her in a few ways but we were similar enough. The N/S difference just became more and more apparent as time went on. I couldn't relate to my dad at all and I was certain he was ExTJ for the longest time. I clashed with him constantly in my teenager years because of underdeveloped thinking. After maturing a whole lot, I'm now much more similar to my dad than I am to my mom. The N/S difference is huge and is readily apparent. I almost feel like if i made the wrong step in maturing/didn't mature that I could've ended up like my mom.

My mom and I couldn't be any more different. She goes more with the flow and isn't very ambitious. She is dependent on others as well as men to live and unfortunately, she hasn't really made much of a life for herself (in my opinion). She has only one interest and is most definitely a home body with no sense of wonder or curiosity for anything around her. She's pretty irrational and can make decisions easier than I can. I feel the complete opposite of her.


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

Mother - ENTJ
Father - ESFP
Sister - ExFx (Most likely ESFJ)
Myself - xSTP (Recently identifying as ESTP but ISTP is still very plausible)

Personally, I don't really think there's any correlation between our types' and our parent's types. I guess it can be said that I got Se/Ni from both of my parents though.


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

Dad: ESTP or ESTJ

Mom: ISFJ

Me: ENTJ


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't think it's always the case, but in mine there is definitely a correlation...

I have an INFJ mother and an INTP dad. They're both so completely off their hinges I probably had no choice _but_ to become someone who can easily understand and relate to people. How on earth would I've survived otherwise?? :tongue:


----------



## jawnwatson (Nov 9, 2012)

Me: ISTP (Ti Se Ni Fe)
Dad: ISTJ (Si Te Fi Ne)
Mom: ENTP (Ne Ti Fe Si), though I'm not sure on this anymore - she definitely uses Ne but she's begun to really heavily use Te over the last few years. Maybe it's just the shadow function, because no other type but ENTP really fits her.
Most of my other relatives (aunts/uncles/grandparents) are xSTJs. 

I don't think there's any correlation. I hardly share functions with my parents at all and there's a huge disconnect between me and each of my parents personality-wise.


----------



## peoplesayimanahole (May 21, 2013)

I think it does have an effect. My dad is an INTJ and my mother is an ENFP. I came out ENTP. I have a theory that the extroverted parent influences whether you're a perceiver or judger because their behavior is more apparnt. The introverted parent would seem to influence the thinking/feeling function because presumably they will spend more one and one time with the child? This is very hypothetical and assuming there's an intro/extro relationship. I think a better hypothesis would be the one with the extroverted judging function influences the T/F and the one with the Extroverted perceiving function influences the n/s p/j. 

I'm very sleep deprived..


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

My father is INTJ and my mother is ESFP - and both me and my sister turned out ENFJ, "stealing" two letters from each. My outward demeanour is more like my mother's (warm, extroverted, people-focused), but deep down I feel I am more like my father as we cognitively function in a very similar (NJ) manner - thinking strategically and analytically, noticing patterns and creating structures very easily, being focused and driven to get to the bottom of things etc. So in my case, I can clearly see the correlations


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

*Dad: *ISFJ 6w5

*Mom: *ISFJ 2w1 or 9w1


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't know my parents MBTI types. 

Both are heavily into sports (crazy sports fans and participants) and very athletic in their 50's. They both enjoy being out and around people. They're never home and often leave the country. My Dad is great with people, a flirt and an unrepentant dick a lot of the time but he can be very nurturing when outsiders aren't watching. He's loud and swears, a lot. Not too concerned about the rules. So... ExxP? My mother isn't loud but definitely energized by people. Very into maths and science. Prone to getting her feelings hurt easily. 

I don't know. I find it harder to type my parents. I've seen a lot of sides to them, that are conflicting.


----------



## username123 (May 21, 2013)

Personality is definitely part genetic. However, a person's full personality isn't thought to be developed until late adolescence/early adulthood, so that suggests that other factors are at play. My dad and I are ISFPs, and my mom and sister are ENFJs. I definitely got artistic genes from my dad, so that plays into me being an ISFP. I also grew up in a really tumultuous household, which I believe made me more emotional and more of an introvert, so that could be an example of environment's affect on personality.


----------



## EmmaGilbert (Jul 31, 2013)

My mom is an ENTJ, my dad an INTP, and my sister an ENFP. I get along great with my sister, but I don't understand her at all. I mean, we have fun, we're sisters, but we don't really have much in common aside from the fact that we are sisters. Strangely enough, I understand my dad the best, but don't really get my mom at all. It's an interesting relationship. I love her, but I can't put up with her... I guess there is some correlation? I'm the only S in my family (which is very confusing often), but my I/E are very close, I am a T (like both my parents), and my dad is close on his P/J.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

Mom:ENFP
Dad:ENFJ
Sister:ENFP
Me:INTP

The only thing that both me and my sister share are N and P.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Mom - ISTP _Ti Se Ni Fe_ 8w9 Sp/Sx
Dad - ESFP _Se Fi Te Ni_ 9w8 Sp/So

Me - ENFJ _Fe Ni Se Ti_ 6w7 ??/??
Sister - ENFP _Ne Fi Te Si_ 7w6 So/Sx

As you see, we share a couple of functions, yet we are completely different and I am not quite sure if there's any correlation.


----------



## Trevur (Aug 10, 2013)

I only share the Judging with both of my parents and feeling with my mom, otherwise they are exact opposites of me.


----------



## RainbowSprinkles (Jul 17, 2012)

Mom: ISFJ
Dad: ISTP
Grandmother: ISTJ
Uncle: ESFx

I don't see much similarity ...


----------



## username123 (May 21, 2013)

Mindgamess said:


> My personal theory is that you are genetically disposed to perceive in a certain way, and could go either way but may be more likely if both parents are Ns or S, etc. A lot of families I've seen, keep with the S / N trend but not always the same function. I also notice that more often than not, kids seem to share the judging functions with parents (Fi / Te or Ti / Fe) because it is more easily observed than perception method.
> 
> For instance:
> Mom- ISTJ
> ...


Finally, someone else in this thread with the same pattern as my family! Mom & sister - ENFJ, dad & me - ISFP. My sister & I took after different parents exactly, just like your family, but all of us share the F.


----------



## ilythia (Jun 26, 2012)

xIrony said:


> Is there one? For example, I am an INFP, and I grew up in a houshold where my mom was an INFP and my dad was an ENFP. My brother turned out an ESFP.
> 
> Any correlations with you guys? My parents are both NFs, and I turned out to be one too.


Mother is ISTJ.
Father is ISTJ.
Brother seems to be ISFJ.
I'm INTJ.

I guess there's a correlation indeed.


----------



## smalltowngal90 (Apr 3, 2013)

Me: ISFP
Dad: ExFP
Mom: ISTP


----------



## KathleenWaters (Apr 6, 2013)

Me: INFJ (Ni Fe Ti Se)
Brother: INTP (Ti Ne Si Fe)
Mum: ESTP (Se Ti Fe Ni)
Dad: INTJ (Ni Te Fi Se)
Dont know where my brother would get the Ne and Si from...

Smiling at the beauty of destruction. Living beyond capabilities. Fighting the world.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Dad INTP
Mom ISFP
Me ESTP
Sis INFP
Bro ENTP

A little bit of correlation.


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

I share no functions with my father, mother and brother: they all have a certain configuration of Ti/Fe Si/Ne and I ended up Ni Te Fi Se.


----------



## mrhcmll (Nov 22, 2013)

Mom - ESTJ
Dad - INFP
Bro - INTP
Me - INFP

my mom's obviously the odd one out. idk we generally don't get along especially if she's under stress, she just walks past me and just crushes me.


----------



## FX (Sep 30, 2013)

Dad: ENTJ (Te Ni Se Fi)
Mom: ESFJ (Fe Si Ne Ti)
Me: INTP (Ti Ne Ni Fi Si Te Fe Se)
@_dragunov128_: ENFP (Ne Fi Te Si)
Other brother: ESFP, I think. (Se Fi Te Ni)
Sister: Not sure, maybe ISFJ or ESFJ (Si Fe Ti Ne or Fe Si Ne Ti)

So there _is_ some correlation, just not very much. Between me, mom, and my sister, there's a lot of Ti, Ne, Si, and Fe, but it's stacked in all sorts of haphazard ways. My other brother takes his functions from dad, which probably explains why they hang out a lot. @_dragunov128_ seems to be a bit of an oddity, taking some functions from either parent. Even odder is the fact that the standard ENFP stack actually kind of resembles mine - we both have a lot of Ne and I have a big, wonky Fi for an INTP. That's probably why we get along pretty well.


----------



## Jelliot (Nov 25, 2013)

Mother ISTP
Father ISxJ I'm leaning towards thinking preference


----------

